# RevocationOffline - Exchange sendeconnecor Fehler



## GalaxyWarrior (29. April 2011)

Hallo liebe Community,

ich bin gerade dabei einen Exchange aufzusetzen und möchte über einen Postfix Smarthost Mails verschicken. Der Smarthost hat ein Zertifikat von CaCert.org, welches auch noch valide ist.

Nun sehe ich im Eventlog von Windows Server 2008 R2


```
Das TLS-Zertifikat (Transport Layer Security) des Smarthosts für den Connector 'Smarthost' konnte nicht überprüft werden. Der Zertifikatüberprüfungsfehler für das Zertifikat ist RevocationOffline. Wenn das Problem weiterhin besteht, wenden Sie sich an den Administrator des Smarthosts, um das Problem zu beheben.
```

Ich habe schon getestet ob der OCSP-Server des Zertifikats erreichbar ist (ocsp.cacert.org) und da komme ich vom Exchange aus auch drauf.

Leider habe ich bisher im Internet diesen Fehler noch nicht gefunden und somit auch keine Lösungsansätze.
Thunderbird meckert nicht, wenn ich über den selben Server verschicke.

root und level3 Zertifikat von CaCert sind natürlich installiert.

Hat einer eine Idee wie ich das Problem lösen kann?

Gruß GalaxyWarrior


----------

